# Coyotes with Shotgun...slug barrel or bird barrel?



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Gonna be using my ole' Mossberg 500 pump 12ga for night hunting coyotes this year.

I would like to use the slug barrel for my coyote BB shot as well as buckshot for dusk/dawn. The barrel is lighter and shorter than my bird barrel.

Willl this throw a good group at 50 yards or would the bird barrel with full choke or turkey choke be a better option?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Your going to have to spend some time patterning your loads to find what shoots best.I would start with the bird barrel.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

You are not using a rifled slug barrel are you? Would think the bb's would ruin it. Smooth bore barrel with modified choke works. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Just me, but I would think the bird barrel ( which is longer) would give you more range and a tighter pattern.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I don't suspect the added length of the bird barrel will and any range per velocity...though it could due to the pattern being tighter.

The slug barrel is smooth bore...not sure what it would be as far as comperable choke is i guess my question.

Ill have to go pattern out a few rounds.


Slug barrel has better sights, is lighter and due to being shorter easier to manage in the woods and for shots that require me to move.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think I wouldn't shoot that buckshot through a turkey choke.:yikes:


----------



## mo84 (Sep 5, 2011)

your pattern at 50 yards would get a lil wide with the slug barrel. I would use a full choke with buck shot. it will keep the pattern tighter then the slug barrel.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

At 50 yards he'll probably just "yelp" and run off.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Okay, well let me rephrase this then.

What is my best shotgun option for night hunting out to a range of 50 yards with a 12ga?

I have a AR15 i use in the daylight and can poke out plenty. But .....can't use it at night.


So if i use the smooth slug bore with coyote load or BS.....what is my range? 30yards?

If i use the bird barrel with full choke.........range?


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Pattern master....with BB...knock em down...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## D3131 (Dec 15, 2020)

Your slug barrel is going to be a cylinder bore choke, which is no choke at all. It is useless for coyotes unless you are looking at shooting running yotes at 25 yards. Your bird barrel is the way to go and I would use #4 buckshot and limit my shots to 50 yards. You will have 41 pellets headed down range and 3 to 4 in the head chest area will stop a coyote.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

10 year old thread


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

D3131 said:


> Your slug barrel is going to be a cylinder bore choke, which is no choke at all. It is useless for coyotes unless you are looking at shooting running yotes at 25 yards. Your bird barrel is the way to go and I would use #4 buckshot and limit my shots to 50 yards. You will have 41 pellets headed down range and 3 to 4 in the head chest area will stop a coyote.


My slug barrel is an Improved Cylinder, lots of them are. Oh, and this is a ten year old thread so..............


----------

